# How to connect BT headset "Nokia BH-105" to mobile or PC? Help me...



## kool (Nov 19, 2011)

Guys, 

My gf bought Nokia C3 qwerty keypad mobile, and she got *Nokia Bluetooth Headset BH-105 *as free gift. And she gifted to me  as she dont use this headset. So my problem is that i've Nokia 5230 and i dont know how to connect bluetooth headset. Its not searching .. and I've Enter BT dingle connected to PC using IVT bluesoleil v2.7, even Bluesoleil is also not getting BT headset name.  

*1)Help me to pairing with my cell and with PC too.
2)Can i use this headset with my PC for voice chatting on SKYPE/GTALK. How??*

*europe.nokia.com/MEDIA_BANK_100/R6Accessories/B/BH-105/R6_BH-105_240x240.png


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Bluetooth headset have a small button to on/off which also work as reset button (My nokia bluetooth headsset have) 

Click the button and keep pressing untill ur led indicator start blinking.
The blinking led indicator is the sign or reset mode.
Now you can pair any cellphone with it...but u have to reset it again in case u want to pair it with any other cell.

Donno about PC connectivity...u have to try it using similar way


----------



## Sarath (Nov 19, 2011)

Read the manual thoroughly. The BT headset does not beam a detectable bluetooth signal always. Because if it was so then anyone would be able to pair up with your BT headset.

You might have to long press the on/off button and wait for the blue light to blink. That's the way in my Nokia BT albiet a different model.


----------



## kool (Nov 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Bluetooth headset have a small button to on/off which also work as reset button (My nokia bluetooth headsset have)
> 
> Click the button and keep pressing untill ur led indicator start blinking.
> The blinking led indicator is the sign or reset mode.
> ...



thnx, it worked.


----------

